# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  माफ़ी नामा !!!

## marwariladka

दोस्तों मेरा मानना है के किसी भी कृत्या के लिए माफ़ी मांगने में कोई अपराध  नहीं है...और ना ही माफ़ी मांगने से किसी का मान घटता है.....
और इसी लिए ये सूत्र उन लोगों के लिए है जो के सार्वजनिक रूप से  अन्तर्वासना के पाठको के सामने किसी भी गलती की माफ़ी मांगना चाहते  हैं...!!!
माफ़ी मांगने से काफी फायदे होते हैं..
जैसे की..
१-आपसी प्रेम बना रहता है
२-मन से ग्लानी की भावना दूर होती है
३-कुसूरवार को चैन मिलता है और दिल को ठंडक पहुचती है
४-जिसके प्रति आप माफ़ी मांग रहे हो उसे अच्छा लगता है और सारे गिले सिक्वे दूर होते हैं..
तो दोस्तों इसी भावना से में इस सूत्र का निर्माण कर रहा हूँ जहाँ के आप  किसी भी  चीज़ की माफ़ी मांग सकते है और अपने सारे गिले सिकवे दूर कर सकते  हैं......और याद रखें के यह सूत्र किसी भी गलत उद्देश्य से नहीं बनाया गया  है ...इसलिए कृपया अन्तर्वासना फोरम के नियमों को मानते हुए इस सूत्र पर  पोस्ट करें.....

----------


## marwariladka

सबसे पहले में ही इस सूत्र पर पोस्ट करता हूँ...
में माफ़ी मांगना चाहूँगा अन्तर्वासना के नियामकों से..खास कर के सायंतन जी  से जो मैंने उन्हें परेशान किया....हुआ यह था के किसी कारन से मेरे और AB  BOL जी के बिच विवाद पैदा हो गया था...जिसके कारन के सायंतन जी को मुझे बेन  करने का फैसला लेना पड़ा था....अपने इस कृत्या के लिए में तहे दिल से माफ़ी  मांगना चाहूँगा और आइन्दा ऐसे किसी फिजूल के विवादों से बचना  चाहूँगा.....अतः सभी से निवेदन है के मुझे माफ़ कर दे और एक मौका अवस्य  दे...!!!

----------


## Munneraja

आपके उचित स्पष्टीकरण ने आपके बैन को निरस्त किया है बन्धु,
आशा है आप फोरम नियम के अनुरूप अपना व्यवहार बनाए रखेंगे 
धन्यवाद ...

----------


## marwariladka

> आपके उचित स्पष्टीकरण ने आपके बैन को निरस्त किया है बन्धु,
> आशा है आप फोरम नियम के अनुरूप अपना व्यवहार बनाए रखेंगे 
> धन्यवाद ...


धन्यवाद् बंधू ...माफ़ करने के लिए....
दोस्तों ये है माफ़ी का कमाल...माफ़ी मांग लेने से मेरे मन की साडी हिन्  भावना दूर हो गयी और में अब निर्भीक महसूस कर रहा हूँ साथ ही बोझ रहित  भी....आप सभी से अनुरोध है के अगर आपने कभी कोई गलती की हो...या फिर किसी  का दिल दुखाया हो...तो उनसे माफ़ी जरुर मांग ले....इससे आपसी सद्भाव बढेगा  और प्रेम कायम रहेगा..साथ ही विस्वास भी कायम रहेगा...धन्यवाद्..

----------


## jalwa

मैं बस एक ही बात कहना चाहूँगा....  क्षमा वीरस्य भूषणं.
*अपनी गलती मान कर क्षमा मांग लेना बहुत बड़ी वीरता की बात है. यह कार्य बुजदिल लोग नहीं कर सकते. और क्षमा कर देना उससे भी बड़ी वीरता है.*

----------


## Ab Bol

मुझे भी किसी से माफ़ी मांगनी  है. मैंने स्लिम सीमा जी के  सूत्र में अपनी  पहली प्रवष्टि मैं ही कटु भाषा में अपने विचार रखे थे. बाद में मैंने अपनी प्रवष्टि एडिट भी कर दी थी. पर उसके  लिए उनसे माफ़ी  मांगने का मौका नहीं मिला.
I am sorry सीमा जी.

----------


## dev b

बिलकुल सही कहा मित्र माफ़ी मांगने वाले  कद पहले से और अधिक ऊँचा हो ज्यादा है .....एक कहावत है की फलदार वृक्ष ही अधिक झुकते है

----------


## ravi chacha

हमे pathfinder जी से माफ़ी मांगनी है हमने हद से जादा ब्यर्थ  आरोप लगाये है और परेसान किया है

----------


## miss.dabangg

*मेरे को भी सभी नियामक जी से और प्रसंसक जी से क्षमा मंगनी है जो मेरे से अभी तक अप्रिय घटना हुई है और सायद मेरा ईगो भी था और साथ में सभी सदस्यों से जो की मेरी गाली गलौच का सिकार हुए हैं क्षमा मांगती हूँ !!! आज से मैं सभी के सामने ये वचन लेती हूँ की मेरे से अब कभी भी एसी अप्रिय बाते कभी नहीं होंगी और मेरे को माफ किया जाये !!!  आशा करती हूँ आप सब मेरे को क्षमा कर देंगे !!!
*

----------


## Lofar

अगर मेरी किसी भी पोस्टिंग से फोरम के किसी भी सदस्य को बुरा लगा हो तो मैं उसके लिए तहे दिल से माफ़ी मांगता हूँ

----------


## marwariladka

> *मेरे को भी सभी नियामक जी से और प्रसंसक जी से क्षमा मंगनी है जो मेरे से अभी तक अप्रिय घटना हुई है और सायद मेरा ईगो भी था और साथ में सभी सदस्यों से जो की मेरी गाली गलौच का सिकार हुए हैं क्षमा मांगती हूँ !!! आज से मैं सभी के सामने ये वचन लेती हूँ की मेरे से अब कभी भी एसी अप्रिय बाते कभी नहीं होंगी और मेरे को माफ किया जाये !!!  आशा करती हूँ आप सब मेरे को क्षमा कर देंगे !!!
> *


 वाह वाह दबंग जी....क्या खूब कही है.....आशा करते हैं आपको भी माफ़ी मिल जाएगी....कैसे हो?

----------


## ravi chacha

> दोस्तों मेरा मानना है के किसी भी कृत्या के लिए माफ़ी मांगने में कोई अपराध  नहीं है...और ना ही माफ़ी मांगने से किसी का मान घटता है.....
> और इसी लिए ये सूत्र उन लोगों के लिए है जो के सार्वजनिक रूप से  अन्तर्वासना के पाठको के सामने किसी भी गलती की माफ़ी मांगना चाहते  हैं...!!!
> माफ़ी मांगने से काफी फायदे होते हैं..
> जैसे की..
> १-आपसी प्रेम बना रहता है
> २-मन से ग्लानी की भावना दूर होती है
> ३-कुसूरवार को चैन मिलता है और दिल को ठंडक पहुचती है
> ४-जिसके प्रति आप माफ़ी मांग रहे हो उसे अच्छा लगता है और सारे गिले सिक्वे दूर होते हैं..
> तो दोस्तों इसी भावना से में इस सूत्र का निर्माण कर रहा हूँ जहाँ के आप  किसी भी  चीज़ की माफ़ी मांग सकते है और अपने सारे गिले सिकवे दूर कर सकते  हैं......और याद रखें के यह सूत्र किसी भी गलत उद्देश्य से नहीं बनाया गया  है ...इसलिए कृपया अन्तर्वासना फोरम के नियमों को मानते हुए इस सूत्र पर  पोस्ट करें.....


मित्र 
 marwariladka जी आप का सूत्र सबका भला  करनेवाला सूत्र है

----------


## marwariladka

> मित्र 
>  marwariladka जी आप का सूत्र सबका भला  करनेवाला सूत्र है


 धन्यवाद् मित्र.....

----------


## aaiina

विक्की जी ने बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है.  :clap: :clap:

हालांकि मुझे याद नहीं है कि मैंने किसी सदस्य के साथ कोई बुरा व्यवहार या कटु वचनों का प्रयोग किया हो. परन्तु फिर भी इस अच्छे सूत्र की वजह से मुझ भी मौका मिल गया है और मैं सभी से हाथ जोड़कर अपने उन कृत्यों की माफ़ी मांगना चाहता हूँ तो जाने अनजाने में मुझ से हो गए होंगे और उनकी वजह से शायद किसी के दिल को ठेस लगी होगी. 
 :bloom:  :bloom: 

धन्यवाद.

----------


## marwariladka

> विक्की जी ने बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है.  :clap: :clap:
> 
> हालांकि मुझे याद नहीं है कि मैंने किसी सदस्य के साथ कोई बुरा व्यवहार या कटु वचनों का प्रयोग किया हो. परन्तु फिर भी इस अच्छे सूत्र की वजह से मुझ भी मौका मिल गया है और मैं सभी से हाथ जोड़कर अपने उन कृत्यों की माफ़ी मांगना चाहता हूँ तो जाने अनजाने में मुझ से हो गए होंगे और उनकी वजह से शायद किसी के दिल को ठेस लगी होगी. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद.


इस सूत्र को बनाने में अहम् भूमिका सायंतन जी,दबंग जी और AB BOL जी की  है...उन्ही से प्रेरित हो कर मैंने ये सूत्र बनाया है..और मुझे फोरम पे  इसकी जरुरत भी मह्सुश हुई..क्यों के फोरम पे सार्वजनिक माफ़ी मांगने के लिए  कोई स्थल नहीं था....आशा है के यह सूत्र सार्वजनिक रूप से माफ़ी मांगने के  लिए एक कारगर मंच साबित होगा....

----------


## coolcool

जाने अनजाने अगर मेरी किसी बात का किसी को बुरा लगा हो या मैनें अपने किसी  करती से किसी की भावनाओं को ठेस पहुंचाई हो तो मैं सबसे करबद्ध क्षमा चाहता  हूँ.

----------


## Ranveer

*अगर किसी पुरुष  या महिला को मेरी बात बुरी लगी हो तो मेरी तरफ से भी माफ़ी ...
वैसे मेरी बातों का बुरा न ही माने .बोलने के पीछे किसी को दुःख पंहुचाना मेरा मकसद नहीं होता .


:salut::o:):cool:*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *अगर किसी पुरुष  या महिला को मेरी बात बुरी लगी हो तो मेरी तरफ से भी माफ़ी ...
> वैसे मेरी बातों का बुरा न ही माने .बोलने के पीछे किसी को दुःख पंहुचाना मेरा मकसद नहीं होता .
> 
> 
> :salut::o:):cool:*



कोई बात नहीं मित्र फोरम पे मेरे पसंदीदा सदस्यों में से एक हैं आप 
लगे रहें

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

में माफ़ी मागना जरुरी नहीं समजती ,पर आपको अपनी गलती का एहसास  होना 
चाहिए .दोवारा गलती करने से बचो .

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

में माफ़ी मागना जरुरी नहीं समजती , पर आपको अपनी गलती का एहसास होना चाहिए .दोवारा गलती करने से बचो

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

मुझसे ज्यादा गलती फोरम में कोई नहीं कर सकता ,पर मुझे एहसास है की मेने .गलत किया .शायद मुझसे अब कोई गलती 
न हो ,

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

में पहले फोरम पर मजे के लिए  आती थी ,रंगीन महफ़िल में ही पोस्ट करती थी .पर अब में कुछ सिकनेके लिए आती             हु मजे के लिए नहीं

----------


## Ranveer

*पूजा जी ..क्षमा करें ..
आप अपने हस्ताक्षर को संशोधित कर लें ..उसमे शब्द  का उच्चारण गलत है
धन्यवाद*

----------


## groopji

*अगर मुझ नाचीज से भी फ़ोरम में कहीं पर भी किसी भी प्रकार की गलती हो गई हो तो मुझे माफ़ करें और साथ ही की हुइ गलती का लिंक भी देने का कष्ट करें ताकी मैं अपने आपको सुधार सकूं*

----------


## marwariladka

> में पहले फोरम पर मजे के लिए  आती थी ,रंगीन महफ़िल में ही पोस्ट करती थी .पर अब में कुछ सिकनेके लिए आती             हु मजे के लिए नहीं


 पूजा जी..आप फोरम के एक सम्मानित सदस्य हैं..सिर्फ आप इंग्लिश का पीछा नहीं  छोड़ पा रही थी.....अब वो समस्या भी दूर हो गयी है....आप को सारे सदस्य  बोहत प्यार करते हैं और सम्मान भी करते हैं.....कृपया फोरम पर आते रहें  .....

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> पूजा जी..आप फोरम के एक सम्मानित सदस्य हैं..सिर्फ आप इंग्लिश का पीछा नहीं  छोड़ पा रही थी.....अब वो समस्या भी दूर हो गयी है....आप को सारे सदस्य  बोहत प्यार करते हैं और सम्मान भी करते हैं.....कृपया फोरम पर आते रहें  .....


 हाँ भई केवल फोरम के वजह से लैपटॉप खरीदना बच्चे का खेल; है

----------


## r prasad

मैंने एक दो सदस्यों को हिंदी में लिखी प्रविष्टि को सही करने को कहा था अगर उन्हें खराब लगा हो तो क्षमा करें |

आर प्रसाद

----------


## marwariladka

> मैंने एक दो सदस्यों को हिंदी में लिखी प्रविष्टि को सही करने को कहा था अगर उन्हें खराब लगा हो तो क्षमा करें |
> 
> आर प्रसाद


 भाई इसमें माफ़ी मांगने वाली कौन सी बात है..आपने एक नेक काम किया है और इसके लिए आपको शाबाशी मिलनी चाहिए

----------


## rawaccess

मैं  अन्तर्वासना को कामुकता और अपसंस्कृति फैलाने का यन्त्र मानता था और वर्षों इसी भ्रम में इससे बचने का प्रयास करता रहा. एक दिन अचानक यहाँ आना हुआ और लगा यह एक अच्छी दुनिया है. नकाब ज़रूर हैं चेहरे पर लेकिन दिल की बात खुल कर कही जा सकती है. क्षमा मांगने जैसी शक्ति और लचीलापन नहीं ला सका हूँ लेकिन अफ़सोस ज़ाहिर करता हूँ अपने भ्रम पर. और कामना करता हूँ की नैतिकता बोध फोरम के वरिष्ट सदस्यों में यूँ ही कायम रहे. आमीन.

----------


## sanjeetspice

मुझे भी माफ़ करे अगर जाने अनजाने में कोई गलती हुई हो 

और हा ये जरुर बताए की गलती क्या हुई है ताकि उशे सुधारने का मोका मिले 

संजीत कुमार

----------


## kalpana singh

me pooja didi se mafi magti hu.  muje maf kar de. bus mera phone to uta liya karo .mez ka repley b kabi diya karo .plz plz.

----------


## marwariladka

> me pooja didi se mafi magti hu.  muje maf kar de. bus mera phone to uta liya karo .mez ka repley b kabi diya karo .plz plz.


 मित्र आपको माफ़ी जरुर मिलेगी....मुझे भी आप आफ करियेगा मित्र मगर कृपया हिंदी में लिखने का प्रयास करें....ये बहुत ही सरल है......

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

*दोस्तों में हरियाणे बिलकुल सीधा साधा प्योर देसी जाट हूँ और आप तो जानते हो हरियाणे में लोग खूब जमकर मजाक करते हैं खुद भी हँसते हैं दूसरों को भी खूब हंसाते हैं वैसे तो हम किसी का दिल नही दुखाते हैं फिर भी मेरी किसी मजाक से किसी को बुरा लगा हो तो इस नादान जाट को माफ़ कर देना* 
*हम तो दुस्मनो का भी भला चाहते हैं आप सब तो हमारे दोस्त है जान भी हाजिर हैं.....:salut:*

----------


## Munneraja

> मुझे भी माफ़ करे अगर जाने अनजाने में कोई गलती हुई हो 
> 
> और हा ये जरुर बताए की गलती क्या हुई है ताकि उशे सुधारने का मोका मिले 
> 
> संजीत कुमार


आपने अंग्रेजी/रोमन में प्रविष्टियाँ की होंगी तभी आप "नवागत" हैं 
आप हिंदी में लिखने का प्रण कीजिये और प्रबंधन को सूचित करें ताकि आपकी उपाधि के लिए उचित कार्यवाही हो

----------


## sanjeetspice

> आपने अंग्रेजी/रोमन में प्रविष्टियाँ की होंगी तभी आप "नवागत" हैं 
> आप हिंदी में लिखने का प्रण कीजिये और प्रबंधन को सूचित करें ताकि आपकी उपाधि के लिए उचित कार्यवाही हो


सर जी में तो पहले ही कह चुका हू की 22 मार्च के बाद अल पोस्ट हिंदी में होगी
फिर इतना विस्वास करना था
अब आप ही कुछ करे

----------


## kamesh

हालांकि मुझे याद नहीं है कि मैंने किसी सदस्य के साथ कोई बुरा व्यवहार या कटु वचनों का प्रयोग किया है,मगर फिर भी मेरी किसी पोस्टिंग या मेरे मजाक से किसी भी सदस्य के मन को ठेस ,आघात लगा हो तो में उस सदस्य से हाथ  जोड़ के छमा मांगता हूँ 

वो सभी मित्र मुझे माफ़ करें जिन्हें मेरे कारन दुःख पहोचा है

----------


## marwariladka

> हालांकि मुझे याद नहीं है कि मैंने किसी सदस्य के साथ कोई बुरा व्यवहार या कटु वचनों का प्रयोग किया है,मगर फिर भी मेरी किसी पोस्टिंग या मेरे मजाक से किसी भी सदस्य के मन को ठेस ,आघात लगा हो तो में उस सदस्य से हाथ  जोड़ के छमा मांगता हूँ 
> 
> वो सभी मित्र मुझे माफ़ करें जिन्हें मेरे कारन दुःख पहोचा है



मित्र यह तो आपका बड़प्पन है के आप माफ़ी मांग रहे हो...अन्तर्वासना परिवार में सदस्य बोहत जल्द ही दुसरे सदस्य को माफ़ कर के गले से लगा लेते हैं..यह सच में एक निराली बात है....

----------


## badboy123455

*एक बढिया सूत्र के लिए सूत्रधार को धन्यवाद अगर जाने अनजाने मेने भी किसी का दिल दुखाया हो तो माफ़ी चाहुगा*

----------


## marwariladka

> *एक बढिया सूत्र के लिए सूत्रधार को धन्यवाद अगर जाने अनजाने मेने भी किसी का दिल दुखाया हो तो माफ़ी चाहुगा*


धन्यवाद् मित्र...कैसे हो आप???

----------


## badboy123455

> धन्यवाद् मित्र...कैसे हो आप???


*बदिया हू मित्र आपको फ्रेंड रिकुवेस्ट भेजी हे मिल गयी क्या*

----------


## marwariladka

> *बदिया हू मित्र आपको फ्रेंड रिकुवेस्ट भेजी हे मिल गयी क्या*


हाँ मित्र...और ग्रहण भी कर लिया...

----------


## sangita_sharma

मैंने फोरम पर कभी  किसी का दिल दुखाया हो तो सॉरी हे जी

----------


## marwariladka

> मैंने फोरम पर कभी  किसी का दिल दुखाया हो तो सॉरी हे जी


एक नियामिका हो कर भी अपनी गलती की माफ़ी मांगना आपके बड़प्पन को दर्शाता है जी..

आपका धन्यवाद् जी...

----------


## ENIGMA-

Sir
yahan to sab jaldi hi gusse mein aa jate hain.
Har koi dant hi raha hai mujhe
phir fi sabko sorry

----------


## marwariladka

गुस्से की बात नहीं है मित्र...
अगर आपकी प्रविष्टी सूत्र से सम्बंधित है तो कोई आपको नहीं डांटेगा..मगर एक महत्वपूर्ण और गुरुत्वपूर्ण सूत्र पर अगर आप मजाक करेंगे तो यह किसी को गवारा भी नहीं होगा न...
मित्र आपको एक बात और बता दूँ..फिलहाल आप नवागत हैं और आपकी प्रविष्टी संख्या ३५ हो चुकी है..अतः आपको अब हिंदी में लिखने होगा..
कृपया हिंदी में लिखने की कोशिस करें.....


> Sir
> yahan to sab jaldi hi gusse mein aa jate hain.
> Har koi dant hi raha hai mujhe
> phir fi sabko sorry

----------


## TIGERLOVE

*♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥*
*|| फोरम पर लब्बे समय के लिए अनुपस्थित रहने के लिए में सभी मित्रो से तहे दिल से माफ़ी चाहुगा ||*
*♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥*

----------


## akhilishs

मै माफ़ी मांगने से पहले कन्फेस करना चाहता हु. मै हमेशा से ही सेक्स से बचने की कोशिश करता था. ये सब करने का बहोत मन होता है, कई बार मौके भी मिले पर मैंने हर बार जन बुझ कर मौके गवाए है. नतीजतन मै अभी तक कुवारा हु(विर्जिन). पर कभी कभी मै इस को रोक नहीं पता और ये मुझ पर हावी हो जाता है. मेरा यहाँ आने का मकसद भी यही था की यहाँ पर आकर कोई सेक्स पार्टनर ढूंढ़ सकू. पर जिस दिन मै इस फोरम का सदस्य बना, उसी दिन मुझे मेरा भारत का मंच मिल गया और उसके बाद मै उसी का होता चला गया. तब मैंने बाकि के दुसरे मंचो पर जाना छोड़ दिया. पर एक दिन मैंने कामुक बहावे में बह कर कई महिला सदस्य को सेक्स से सम्बंधित msg भेज दिया. पर मुझे बस दो के जवाब आये. एक थी दिया मिश्र जिन्होंने ने मेरी शिकायत कर. उस के बाद नियामक महोदय ने मुझे झाड़ लगे. मै अपनी गलती समझ गया था. पर मुझे दुःख तब हुआ जब मुझे दूसरा msg mila. और वो दूसरा msg था *"""मुझे आप से इस तरह के msg की उम्मीद नहीं थी"""*
ये बात सीधा दिल पर लगी....तब मुझे अपनी गलती का सच में एहसाह हुआ. मैंने उस सदस्य से माफ़ी भी मांगी, पर वो शायद मुझे अब तक माफ़ नहीं कर पाई. मै पिछले कई दिनों से उन्ही के मशग का इंतजार कर रहा था, पर कोई जवाब नहीं आया. वो शायद मंच छोड़ चुकी है. दोस्तों, मेरा आप सब से निवेदन है अगर वो सदस्य कभी भी इस मंच पर आये तो मेरी तरफ से आप लोग उनसे माफ़ी मांग लेना.... *मै नवागत नहीं हु, मेरी id ब्लाक हो चुकी है इसी वजह से मैंने ये नई id बनाई है. मै akhilish001 हु, जिसे आप मेरा भारत मंच पर ढूंढ़ सकते है & जो मुझसे नाराज है वो उसी मंच की पूजा जी है. इसी के साथ मै ये मंच हमेशा हमेशा के लिए छोड़ कर जा रहा हु*..... और हां, अगर मेरे द्वारा किसी भी सदस्य को किसी भी तरह की तकलीफ हुई हो तो मुझे माफ़ कर दे.......

BYE FOREVER

----------


## marwariladka

मंच छोड़ के जाने के बाद किसे माफ़ करेंगे?....आप अपने इस धरना को दिल से निकल दीजिये के किसी का दिल दुखा है...आप जैसे प्रतिभावान सदस्य से इस तरह की उम्मीद तो नहीं की जा सकती न..आप होनहार हैं और आपकी प्रविस्तियों का भी बोहत लुत्फ़ उठाया है मैंने..इसलिए कृपया अपन इ फैसले पर पुनः विचार करें....और आप अन्तर्वासना पर बने रहे...
अगर आप अन्तर्वासना के सच्चे सदस्य हैं तो आप इससे दूर रह ही नहीं पाएंगे मित्र...आपको आना ही होगा..इसलिए हाथ त्यागो और फिर से शुरू हो जाओ....


> मै माफ़ी मांगने से पहले कन्फेस करना चाहता हु. मै हमेशा से ही सेक्स से बचने की कोशिश करता था. ये सब करने का बहोत मन होता है, कई बार मौके भी मिले पर मैंने हर बार जन बुझ कर मौके गवाए है. नतीजतन मै अभी तक कुवारा हु(विर्जिन). पर कभी कभी मै इस को रोक नहीं पता और ये मुझ पर हावी हो जाता है. मेरा यहाँ आने का मकसद भी यही था की यहाँ पर आकर कोई सेक्स पार्टनर ढूंढ़ सकू. पर जिस दिन मै इस फोरम का सदस्य बना, उसी दिन मुझे मेरा भारत का मंच मिल गया और उसके बाद मै उसी का होता चला गया. तब मैंने बाकि के दुसरे मंचो पर जाना छोड़ दिया. पर एक दिन मैंने कामुक बहावे में बह कर कई महिला सदस्य को सेक्स से सम्बंधित msg भेज दिया. पर मुझे बस दो के जवाब आये. एक थी दिया मिश्र जिन्होंने ने मेरी शिकायत कर. उस के बाद नियामक महोदय ने मुझे झाड़ लगे. मै अपनी गलती समझ गया था. पर मुझे दुःख तब हुआ जब मुझे दूसरा msg mila. और वो दूसरा msg था *"""मुझे आप से इस तरह के msg की उम्मीद नहीं थी"""*
> ये बात सीधा दिल पर लगी....तब मुझे अपनी गलती का सच में एहसाह हुआ. मैंने उस सदस्य से माफ़ी भी मांगी, पर वो शायद मुझे अब तक माफ़ नहीं कर पाई. मै पिछले कई दिनों से उन्ही के मशग का इंतजार कर रहा था, पर कोई जवाब नहीं आया. वो शायद मंच छोड़ चुकी है. दोस्तों, मेरा आप सब से निवेदन है अगर वो सदस्य कभी भी इस मंच पर आये तो मेरी तरफ से आप लोग उनसे माफ़ी मांग लेना.... *मै नवागत नहीं हु, मेरी id ब्लाक हो चुकी है इसी वजह से मैंने ये नई id बनाई है. मै akhilish001 हु, जिसे आप मेरा भारत मंच पर ढूंढ़ सकते है & जो मुझसे नाराज है वो उसी मंच की पूजा जी है. इसी के साथ मै ये मंच हमेशा हमेशा के लिए छोड़ कर जा रहा हु*..... और हां, अगर मेरे द्वारा किसी भी सदस्य को किसी भी तरह की तकलीफ हुई हो तो मुझे माफ़ कर दे.......
> 
> BYE FOREVER

----------


## rahul.ji

सभी नियामक जी से और प्रसंसक जी से क्षमा मंगनी है जो मेरे से अभी तक अप्रिय घटना हुई है और सायद मेरा ईगो भी था और साथ में सभी सदस्यों से जो की मेरी गाली गलौच का सिकार हुए हैं क्षमा मांगता हूँ !!! आज से मैं सभी के सामने ये वचन लेता  हूँ की मेरे से अब कभी भी एसी अप्रिय बाते कभी नहीं होंगी और मेरे को माफ किया जाये !!! आशा करता  हूँ आप सब मेरे को क्षमा कर देंगे !!! :bloom:

----------


## ravi chacha

हमे संत जी से माफ़ी मांगनी है हमने हद से जादा ब्यर्थ आरोप लगाये है और जो मेरी गाली गलौच का सिकार हुए हैं परेसान किया है  आशा करता हूँ आप  मेरे को क्षमा कर देंगे

----------


## marwariladka

बंधू लौट कर अगर कोई घर पे आता है तो उसे अपना लिया जाता है..आशा है के आप आगे से ऐसी गलती नहीं करेंगे..आपका सम्मान हम सभी करते हैं बंधू...आपको खोना नहीं चाहते !!


> हमे संत जी से माफ़ी मांगनी है हमने हद से जादा ब्यर्थ आरोप लगाये है और जो मेरी गाली गलौच का सिकार हुए हैं परेसान किया है  आशा करता हूँ आप  मेरे को क्षमा कर देंगे

----------


## marwariladka

बंधू आपका स्वागत है..आशा है के आप इस मंच की सोभा बढ़ाते रहेंगे!!


> सभी नियामक जी से और प्रसंसक जी से क्षमा मंगनी है जो मेरे से अभी तक अप्रिय घटना हुई है और सायद मेरा ईगो भी था और साथ में सभी सदस्यों से जो की मेरी गाली गलौच का सिकार हुए हैं क्षमा मांगता हूँ !!! आज से मैं सभी के सामने ये वचन लेता  हूँ की मेरे से अब कभी भी एसी अप्रिय बाते कभी नहीं होंगी और मेरे को माफ किया जाये !!! आशा करता  हूँ आप सब मेरे को क्षमा कर देंगे !!!

----------


## james.bond

> हमे संत जी से माफ़ी मांगनी है हमने हद से जादा ब्यर्थ आरोप लगाये है और जो मेरी गाली गलौच का सिकार हुए हैं परेसान किया है  आशा करता हूँ आप  मेरे को क्षमा कर देंगे


और जिस जिस सरकारी विभाग की साईट ,संसद की साईट और सी बी आई आदि की साईट पर आपने अन्तर्वासना की शिकायत भेजी थी , उस सबसे भी अपनी शिकायत की ईमेल वापिस मंगवा लीजिए | :BangHead:

----------


## ravi chacha

> और जिस जिस सरकारी विभाग की साईट ,संसद की साईट और सी बी आई आदि की साईट पर आपने अन्तर्वासना की शिकायत भेजी थी , उस सबसे भी अपनी शिकायत की ईमेल वापिस मंगवा लीजिए | :BangHead:


@%$&^(*+)(%^##$

----------


## marwariladka

> @%$&^(*+)(%^##$


अब ये क्या है चाचाजी?

----------


## ravi chacha

> अब ये क्या है चाचाजी?


हमें उछाल कूद जादा पसनद नहीं है  आगे आप समझते  हो

----------


## marwariladka

हहह्हः....चलो छोडो इन सब बातों को और फोरम की उन्नति में मन लगाओ....


> हमें उछाल कूद जादा पसनद नहीं है  आगे आप समझते  हो

----------


## james.bond

> @%$&^(*+)(%^##$


कृपया नियमों का पालन करें और हिन्दी में लिखें |:pointlol:

----------


## Munneraja

> हमें उछाल कूद जादा पसनद नहीं है  आगे आप समझते  हो


यह कथन आपके माफ़ी नामे की भाषा के विपरीत प्रभाव डाल रहा है

----------


## james.bond

> यह कथन आपके माफ़ी नामे की भाषा के विपरीत प्रभाव डाल रहा है


कैसा माफीनामा जी , कुछ ही दिनों में ये वापिस अपने वाली पे ना जाये तो मेरा नाम बोंड नहीं |

----------


## Munneraja

> कैसा माफीनामा जी , कुछ ही दिनों में ये वापिस अपने वाली पे ना जाये तो मेरा नाम बोंड नहीं |


कोई कितनी ही गलती करे लेकिन एक जिम्मेदार सदस्य से मैं आशा करता हूँ कि इस प्रकार के शब्दों का सार्वजानिक प्रयोग आपसे अपेक्षित नहीं है

----------


## james.bond

> कोई कितनी ही गलती करे लेकिन एक जिम्मेदार सदस्य से मैं आशा करता हूँ कि इस प्रकार के शब्दों का सार्वजानिक प्रयोग आपसे अपेक्षित नहीं है


आपने जिम्मेदार समझा है तो मैं अपने शब्द वापिस लेता हूँ , कृपया सम्पादित कर दें

----------


## Rajeev

मैं इस सूत्र के माध्यम से अपने प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी (डार्क राइडर) से क्षमा मांगना चाहुगा बिच मैं मैंने उनसे उनका मेल माँगा था जिससे मैंने अपने gtalk की फ्रेंडलिस्ट में जोड़ा था और जब भी वो ऑनलाइन रहे मैं उनसे हमेशा प्रश्न पूछता था जिससे कई बार उन्होंने मुझे block किया लेकिन अंतिम बार मैंने कहा था की मैं अब ज्यादा प्रश्न नहीं पुछुगा मगर गलती हो ही गयी और जब उन्होंने मुझे फिर से block किया तो मैंने उन्हें कहा की जब block पर ही रखना है तो मुझे फ्रेंडलिस्ट से हटा ही दीजिये तो उन्होंने मुझे हटा दिया फिर मुझे बहुत गुस्सा आया और मैंने फोरम का एक नियम भंग कर दिया उनसे अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग कर लिया जिसके लिए मैं अभी तक उनसे क्षमा मांग रहा हु ये सूत्र देखा तो सोचा इसी में लिख दु मैं उनसे हाथ जोड़कर विनती करता हु की वो मुझे अंतिम बार माफ़ करके अपनी मित्रता श्रेणी में जोड़ ले |



धन्यवाद ..

----------


## james.bond

> मैं इस सूत्र के माध्यम से अपने प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी (डार्क राइडर) से क्षमा मांगना चाहुगा बिच मैं मैंने उनसे उनका मेल माँगा था जिससे मैंने अपने gtalk की फ्रेंडलिस्ट में जोड़ा था और जब भी वो ऑनलाइन रहे मैं उनसे हमेशा प्रश्न पूछता था जिससे कई बार उन्होंने मुझे block किया लेकिन अंतिम बार मैंने कहा था की मैं अब ज्यादा प्रश्न नहीं पुछुगा मगर गलती हो ही गयी और जब उन्होंने मुझे फिर से block किया तो मैंने उन्हें कहा की जब block पर ही रखना है तो मुझे फ्रेंडलिस्ट से हटा ही दीजिये तो उन्होंने मुझे हटा दिया फिर मुझे बहुत गुस्सा आया और मैंने फोरम का एक नियम भंग कर दिया उनसे अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग कर लिया जिसके लिए मैं अभी तक उनसे क्षमा मांग रहा हु ये सूत्र देखा तो सोचा इसी में लिख दु मैं उनसे हाथ जोड़कर विनती करता हु की वो मुझे अंतिम बार माफ़ करके अपनी मित्रता श्रेणी में जोड़ ले |
> 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद ..


वैसे तो नियामकों की सहन शक्ति आम सदस्यों से ज्यादा ही होनी चाहिए , अगर नियामक ही सदस्यों की समस्या का इलाज करने से बचेंगे फिर ये कार्य कौन करेगा ? मैं इस बिना मांगे विचार को प्रकट करने के लिए सभी से माफ़ी चाहता हूँ |

----------


## james.bond

> हमे संत जी से माफ़ी मांगनी है हमने हद से जादा ब्यर्थ आरोप लगाये है और जो मेरी गाली गलौच का सिकार हुए हैं परेसान किया है  आशा करता हूँ आप  मेरे को क्षमा कर देंगे





> @%$&^(*+)(%^##$





> हमें उछाल कूद जादा पसनद नहीं है  आगे आप समझते  हो





> कैसा माफीनामा जी , कुछ ही दिनों में ये वापिस अपने वाली पे ना जाये तो मेरा नाम बोंड नहीं |


:BangHead: इतनी जल्दी बैन हो जायेंगे ये तो मुझे भी उम्मीद नहीं थी |

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> वैसे तो नियामकों की सहन शक्ति आम सदस्यों से ज्यादा ही होनी चाहिए , अगर नियामक ही सदस्यों की समस्या का इलाज करने से बचेंगे फिर ये कार्य कौन करेगा ? मैं इस बिना मांगे विचार को प्रकट करने के लिए सभी से माफ़ी चाहता हूँ |


ये घटना फोरम की नही है 
मैसेंजर की है 
नियामक के नियम क्या निजी जीवन में भी लागू होते हैं ?

----------


## james.bond

> ये घटना फोरम की नही है 
> मैसेंजर की है 
> नियामक के नियम क्या निजी जीवन में भी लागू होते हैं ?


सहनशक्ति तो आम जीवन में भी ज्यादा हो तो अच्छा है /

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> सहनशक्ति तो आम जीवन में भी ज्यादा हो तो अच्छा है /


ठीक है 
सम्बन्धित सदस्य इस बात पर ध्यान दें

----------


## Rajeev

> ये घटना फोरम की नही है 
> मैसेंजर की है 
> नियामक के नियम क्या निजी जीवन में भी लागू होते हैं ?


 लेकिन साजिद भाई इसकी वजह से वे मेरा फोरम का मित्रता का प्रस्ताव भी कहा स्वीकार कर रहे है ये घटना तो फोरम की है |

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> लेकिन साजिद भाई इसकी वजह से वे मेरा फोरम का मित्रता का प्रस्ताव भी कहा स्वीकार कर रहे है ये घटना तो फोरम की है |


व्यक्ति  अपने कर्मो का जिम्मेदार खुद ही होता है

----------


## Rajeev

> व्यक्ति  अपने कर्मो का जिम्मेदार खुद ही होता है


इसके बाद ऐसा कुछ भी कर्म नहीं करुगा जिससे आपको फिर से इन शब्दों दहुराना पड़े |

----------


## swami ji

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## Dark Rider

> मैं इस सूत्र के माध्यम से अपने प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी (डार्क राइडर) से क्षमा मांगना चाहुगा बिच मैं मैंने उनसे उनका मेल माँगा था जिससे मैंने अपने gtalk की फ्रेंडलिस्ट में जोड़ा था और जब भी वो ऑनलाइन रहे मैं उनसे हमेशा प्रश्न पूछता था जिससे कई बार उन्होंने मुझे block किया लेकिन अंतिम बार मैंने कहा था की मैं अब ज्यादा प्रश्न नहीं पुछुगा मगर गलती हो ही गयी और जब उन्होंने मुझे फिर से block किया तो मैंने उन्हें कहा की जब block पर ही रखना है तो मुझे फ्रेंडलिस्ट से हटा ही दीजिये तो उन्होंने मुझे हटा दिया फिर मुझे बहुत गुस्सा आया और मैंने फोरम का एक नियम भंग कर दिया उनसे अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग कर लिया जिसके लिए मैं अभी तक उनसे क्षमा मांग रहा हु ये सूत्र देखा तो सोचा इसी में लिख दु मैं उनसे हाथ जोड़कर विनती करता हु की वो मुझे अंतिम बार माफ़ करके अपनी मित्रता श्रेणी में जोड़ ले |
> 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद ..





> वैसे तो नियामकों की सहन शक्ति आम सदस्यों से ज्यादा ही होनी चाहिए , अगर नियामक ही सदस्यों की समस्या का इलाज करने से बचेंगे फिर ये कार्य कौन करेगा ? मैं इस बिना मांगे विचार को प्रकट करने के लिए सभी से माफ़ी चाहता हूँ |





> ये घटना फोरम की नही है 
> मैसेंजर की है 
> नियामक के नियम क्या निजी जीवन में भी लागू होते हैं ?





> सहनशक्ति तो आम जीवन में भी ज्यादा हो तो अच्छा है /





> ठीक है 
> सम्बन्धित सदस्य इस बात पर ध्यान दें





> लेकिन साजिद भाई इसकी वजह से वे मेरा फोरम का मित्रता का प्रस्ताव भी कहा स्वीकार कर रहे है ये घटना तो फोरम की है |





> व्यक्ति  अपने कर्मो का जिम्मेदार खुद ही होता है





> इसके बाद ऐसा कुछ भी कर्म नहीं करुगा जिससे आपको फिर से इन शब्दों दहुराना पड़े |



मित्रता स्वीकार करना या न करना यह मेरा निजी मामला ओर सोच है जिसकी आजादी हर सदस्य को है ओर  मुझे भी   , मेने फॉरम के लिए हितेशी की भूमिका अदा की है ओर आगे भी करूंगा |किसी भी सदस्य की मित्रता स्वीकार करने या न करने का अधिकार मुझे है

----------


## aawara

*ऐसा प्रतीत हो रहा है कि प्रिय अनुष्का जी शायद मेरे व्यवहार से नाराज हो गयी है .* 
*अब कौन गलत ,किसकी गलती इन सब मेँ न पड़ते हुए मैँ अनुष्का जी के समछ छमाप्रार्थी हूँ.* 

*SORRY  !!!*

----------


## aawara

*अनुषका जी ! क्या आपकी नाराजगी दुर हो गयी ?*

----------


## swami ji

में राजवीर  ,,,,,
सब को दिलो गुलजार से माफ़ी मांगता हु मेरे दोस्तों  और देवियों से..
मेरे से जाने अनजाने में कोय कटु वचन या ,,,कोय भूल हुयी  हो तो मुझे माफ़ करे दोस्तों..

आपका सबका भाई
राजवीर

----------


## webshow

*हम इंसान हैं
गलती सबसे होजाती है
और मेरी गलतीयों को माफ़ कर*

----------


## marwariladka

कंपनी के काम से अफ्रीका में होने के कारण मैं फोरम पे ज्यादा समय नहीं दे पा रहा हूँ..इसलिए कृपया मुझे माफ़ कर दीजियेगा...

----------


## Raman46

> मुझे कोई माफ़ ना करे .........



आप मेरे राकेश भाई को फिर से लौटा दीजिये ,यार कुछ तो करो ..माफ़ी ही माफ़ी है

----------


## Munneraja

> लेकिन साजिद भाई इसकी वजह से वे मेरा फोरम का मित्रता का प्रस्ताव भी कहा स्वीकार कर रहे है ये घटना तो फोरम की है |


फोरम पर कोई भी सदस्य अपनी इच्छा से मित्रता स्वीकार करता है ना कि जोर जबरदस्ती से
इसलिए आपका ये पक्ष कमजोर है
मैं स्वयम भी नियम भंग करने वाले मित्र को सूची से हटा देता हूँ.

----------


## sushilnkt

दोस्तों आज तक जो भी गलतिया हुई हे 
उनके लिए सब से सॉरी बोलता हु ...
जाने-अनजाने में कभी गलती से कोई शब्द जो आप के लिए निकला हो 
और वो आप के दिल में घर कर गया हो उसके लिए मेरे को माफ़ करे ..

----------


## love birds

भैया जी हम तो नाम ही नहीं जानते मगर उन  से माफ़ी मांगते है मेरे हिसाब से कुछ गलत तो नहीं था मगर फिर भी उन्होंने बुरा मन है तो माफ़ी तो मंगनी परेगी उस दिन के बाद उन्होंने बात भी नहीं की है नमिता जी माफ्फ़ कर देना  गलती हो गई ???????????

----------


## lallal

उषा चौहान जी से जयपुर एप्सोड़े के लिए माफ़ी मांगता हु

----------


## man-vakil

*मैं इस फोरम में अपने प्रिये मित्र विक्की जी ( मारवारी लड़का) से कहना चाहूँगा की मित्र उस कविता में लिखा आपके लिए नहीं है ...यदि किस वजह से कोई गलतफहमी हो गयी है आपको ///तो मन वकील कर जोड़ क्षमा प्रार्थी है ..कृपया दिल में किसी प्रकार का विकार ना लाये////आपका मन-वकील*

----------


## rawaccess

मुझको यारों माफ करना.. मैं नशे में हूँ...

----------


## ravi chacha

मुझको यारों माफ करना.. मैं नशे में नहीं हूँ...

----------


## ravi chacha

ये माफ़ीनामा है मेरे दोस्तों से
    जो नाराज हो चले हैं किसी वज़ह से   

        शायद मेरी ही गलती होगी कहीं कुछ
    शायद मैं ही गलत रहा हूँ शुरू से   


        मगर छोड़ दो मुझे मेरे हाल पे
    तन्हा अकेला, जीने के लिए चैन से   

        मत ढूँढो मुझे इस भीड़ में
    मैं एकांत चाहता हूँ हर एक से   

        ताकि जी सको तुम भी सुकून से
    ताकि मर सकू मैं भी सुकून से   

        शायद यही है मेरी किस्मत में
    पहले मिलना फिर बिछड़ना तुम सभी से   


        मुझे माफ़ कर देना मेरे दोस्तों

----------


## ravi chacha

अपनी विरासत में मैंने
सिर्फ़ एक माफ़ीनामा लिखा है
-मेरे अजन्मे बच्चे को
और उन तमाम अजन्मे बच्चों को
जिनके लिए मुझे चिंता है
कि वे नरभक्षी सियासतों के दौर में
कैसे निबाहेंगे….?
जिनके लिए मैं शर्मिंदा हूँ
कि हम समझदारों ने मिलकर भी
एक स्वस्थ और जीने लायक समाज
उनके लिए नहीं छोड़ा है
जिनके लिए मैं दुआ करती हूँ
कि वे आएँ..
और कुछ जादू करके
इस दुनिया को
‘सबके’ जीने लायक बना पाएँ….!

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरी हालत ठीक नहीं है 
मैंने कोई अक्षम्य अपराध कर लिया है तुम्हारे प्रति 
मुझे अवश्य मिलना चाहिए दंड 
किंतु मत करो मेरा त्याग 
मुझे रहने दो अपने इर्द-गिर्द 
मैं करता हूँ वादा , पकड़के अपने दोनों कान
कि नहीं होगी मुझसे भूल से भी कोई वैसी चूक
जो तुम्हें नागवार गुजरे 
तुम्हें पाकर

----------


## The Hero

मेरे द्वारा दिए गये तर्कों से अगर किसी नियामक या सदस्य की भावना को ठेस पहुंची हो तो क्षमाप्रार्थी हूँ |

----------


## KISS4SHAKIRJI

हम भी आपसे क्षमा मांगते हे अब तो मान जाओ

----------


## ravi chacha

> हम भी आपसे क्षमा मांगते हे अब तो मान जाओ


मान गया जी .........

----------


## ravi chacha

ये माफ़ीनामा है मेरे दोस्तों से
जो नाराज हो चले हैं किसी वज़ह से 

शायद मेरी ही गलती होगी कहीं कुछ
शायद मैं ही गलत रहा हूँ शुरू से 


मगर छोड़ दो मुझे मेरे हाल पे
तन्हा अकेला, जीने के लिए चैन से 

मत ढूँढो मुझे इस भीड़ में
मैं एकांत चाहता हूँ हर एक से 

ताकि जी सको तुम भी सुकून से
ताकि मर सकू मैं भी सुकून से 

शायद यही है मेरी किस्मत में
पहले मिलना फिर बिछड़ना तुम सभी से 


मुझे माफ़ कर देना मेरे दो

----------


## badboy123455

अच्छा सूत्र हे ,हम भी मागूंगा माफ़ी ,पर किस्से ????????????????????????

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> ये माफ़ीनामा है मेरे दोस्तों से
> जो नाराज हो चले हैं किसी वज़ह से 
> 
> शायद मेरी ही गलती होगी कहीं कुछ
> शायद मैं ही गलत रहा हूँ शुरू से 
> 
> 
> मगर छोड़ दो मुझे मेरे हाल पे
> तन्हा अकेला, जीने के लिए चैन से 
> ...


आपका माफ़ी मांगना तो सच में बनता है. हाहा

----------


## ramsingh111

अगर मेरी किसी भी पोस्टिंग से फोरम के किसी भी सदस्य को बुरा लगा हो तो मैं उसके लिए तहे दिल से माफ़ी मांगता हूँ

----------


## ravi bhai

> अच्छा सूत्र हे ,हम भी मागूंगा माफ़ी ,पर किस्से ????????????????????????


भाई में हु ना  चलो हम दोनों एक दुसरे से माफ़ी मांगते है --- भाई आप संघर्ष   करो हम आप के साथ है

----------


## badboy123455

> भाई में हु ना  चलो हम दोनों एक दुसरे से माफ़ी मांगते है --- भाई आप संघर्ष   करो हम आप के साथ है


*पर आप कोन हे भाई साब /आपसे तो में कभी मिला ही नही फिर माफ़ी किसलिए*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

पहले की तरह शॉप ना रहने और प्राइवेट जॉब में रहने के कारण आप सभी मित्रों से दूर रहता हूँ, उसके लिए सभी से मांगता हूँ....

एक दिन आएगा, फिर हरयाणवी का नशा सबके सिर चढ कर बोलेगा ....:)

जय हिंद...जय हरियाणा

----------


## badboy123455

> पहले की तरह शॉप ना रहने और प्राइवेट जॉब में रहने के कारण आप सभी मित्रों से दूर रहता हूँ, उसके लिए सभी से मांगता हूँ....
> 
> एक दिन आएगा, फिर हरयाणवी का नशा सबके सिर चढ कर बोलेगा ....:)
> 
> जय हिंद...जय हरियाणा


*जय राजस्थान.......................*

----------


## ravi bhai

> *पर आप कोन हे भाई साब /आपसे तो में कभी मिला ही नही फिर माफ़ी किसलिए*


ही हिः ही ही ही हिः   क्या मजाक करते हो  अच्छा है आप का मजाक

----------


## marwariladka

> अगर मेरी किसी भी पोस्टिंग से फोरम के किसी भी सदस्य को बुरा लगा हो तो मैं उसके लिए तहे दिल से माफ़ी मांगता हूँ



raam singh ji...aap ye baat जान le ki antarvasna फोरम दिल वालों का sahar hai...aur yahan कोई भी baat apne दिल par nahi leta...hum sab bahut jaldi hi maaf kar dete hain!....is liye aap bilkul chinta naa karen aur araam se apna yogdaan jaari rakhen!

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र बंधू सखा विक्की जी ...भैय्या आप जैसे सज्जन किससे माफ़ी मांग रहे है ........*

----------


## Raja44

> पहले की तरह शॉप ना रहने और प्राइवेट जॉब में रहने के कारण आप सभी मित्रों से दूर रहता हूँ, उसके लिए सभी से मांगता हूँ....
> 
> एक दिन आएगा, फिर हरयाणवी का नशा सबके सिर चढ कर बोलेगा ....:)
> 
> जय हिंद...जय हरियाणा


हम सब उस दिन का इंतजार करेँगे हरयाणवी जी

----------


## agyani

सर्वप्रथम मै निक्कीooo7 जी और anita जी से अपने  व्यवहार के लिए माफी माँगता हूँ।।आशा है कि वे मुझे माफ करेँगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरे को भी सभी नियामक जी से और प्रसंसक जी से क्षमा मंगनी है जो मेरे से अभी तक अप्रिय घटना हुई है

----------


## agyani

अगली माफी मुझे उमा जी(नियामक) और दीवाना डान जी से चाहिए । वे केवल मजाक से ही नाराज हुए थे, क्योँ कि मेरी पोस्ट मे स्माईली नही आती। क्रपया आकर मूझे माफ करे।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*प्रणाम प्रिय मित्र चन्द्रसेखर !*
मैं पहले सायद गलत था, और आपके खिलाफ भी रहा (हकीकत से रूबरू नहीं था और आंख पे सायद काला चश्मा  लगा होगा !, पर मित्र बीती बातों को भूल कर क्या हम सुरिवात कर सकते है ,,,
*इसके पहले जो हुआ उसके लिए छमा चाहूँगा !*

----------


## Alaick

अति उत्तम सूत्र है। क्षमा याचना वाकई मनुष्य के मन के समस्त कलुषित भाव तो  दूर करती ही है, अपितु यह जिससे की जाती है, उसके मन को भी निर्मल कर देती  है। मैंने यह सूत्र प्रारम्भ से अंत तक देखा और हैरान रह गया। अनेक सज्जन  ऐसे नज़र आए, जो इस सूत्र में किसी प्रकरण पर क्षमा मांगने के दो दिन बाद ही  किसी अन्य सूत्र में फिर वैसा ही कुछ करते नज़र आ रहे हैं। मुझे याद आता है  एक पन्थ का एक पर्व, जिसमें एक दिन विशेष को मालिक भी नौकर से हाथ जोड़ कर  अपने जाने-अनजाने किए गुनाहों की माफी मांगता है, लेकिन घंटे-दो घंटे बाद  ही यह भावना तिरोहित हो जाती है और उसके मूल मनोभाव फिर लौट आते हैं। मेरा  आग्रह है कि कृपया अभिनय नहीं करें। क्षमा याचना दिल से करें और उस गलती को  नहीं दोहराने का संकल्प लें, उसकी सार्थकता तभी है। एक बात प्रबंधन से,  मैंने इस पोस्ट में किसी से क्षमा याचना नहीं कर सम्बंधित सलाह दी है, अतः  प्रबंधन की नज़र में यह सूत्र के विषय से इतर हो, तो वह इसे पटल से हटा देने  को स्वतंत्र है। धन्यवाद।

----------


## agyani

> अति उत्तम सूत्र है। क्षमा याचना वाकई मनुष्य के मन के समस्त कलुषित भाव तो  दूर करती ही है, अपितु यह जिससे की जाती है, उसके मन को भी निर्मल कर देती  है। मैंने यह सूत्र प्रारम्भ से अंत तक देखा और हैरान रह गया। अनेक सज्जन  ऐसे नज़र आए, जो इस सूत्र में किसी प्रकरण पर क्षमा मांगने के दो दिन बाद ही  किसी अन्य सूत्र में फिर वैसा ही कुछ करते नज़र आ रहे हैं। मुझे याद आता है  एक पन्थ का एक पर्व, जिसमें एक दिन विशेष को मालिक भी नौकर से हाथ जोड़ कर  अपने जाने-अनजाने किए गुनाहों की माफी मांगता है, लेकिन घंटे-दो घंटे बाद  ही यह भावना तिरोहित हो जाती है और उसके मूल मनोभाव फिर लौट आते हैं। मेरा  आग्रह है कि कृपया अभिनय नहीं करें। क्षमा याचना दिल से करें और उस गलती को  नहीं दोहराने का संकल्प लें, उसकी सार्थकता तभी है। एक बात प्रबंधन से,  मैंने इस पोस्ट में किसी से क्षमा याचना नहीं कर सम्बंधित सलाह दी है, अतः  प्रबंधन की नज़र में यह सूत्र के विषय से इतर हो, तो वह इसे पटल से हटा देने  को स्वतंत्र है। धन्यवाद।


आदरणीय अलैक जी, आपके  ये विचार तो आपके पुरी मानव जाति के लिए सर्वश्रेष्ठ सलाह है जो कि आम जीवन मे भी उपयोगी है, फोरम को मारिये गोली। मगर मै आप जी से हाथ जोडकर एक जिज्ञाषा शान्त करना चाहुँगा कि एक ही गलती बार बार दोहराना और हर बार नई गलती करने मे क्या कोई फर्क है?

----------


## Alaick

> आदरणीय अलैक जी, आपके  ये विचार तो आपके पुरी मानव जाति के लिए सर्वश्रेष्ठ सलाह है जो कि आम जीवन मे भी उपयोगी है, फोरम को मारिये गोली। मगर मै आप जी से हाथ जोडकर एक जिज्ञाषा शान्त करना चाहुँगा कि एक ही गलती बार बार दोहराना और हर बार नई गलती करने मे क्या कोई फर्क है?


हां, अंतर है, मित्र। एक ही गलती दोहराना यानी जान-बूझ कर वही कर्म पुनः  करना अथवा अज्ञान वश अपने दुष्कर्म से कोई सीख नहीं लेना और नई ग़लती मानवीय  भूल यानी राह से अपरिचय के कारण ठोकर लग जाना। कहा गया है - गिरते हैं  शहसवार ही मैदाने जंग में ...   लेकिन श्रेष्ठ मनुष्य वही है, जो उसी राह  के उसी गड्ढे पर दोबारा चोट नहीं खाए। उसी एक राह से गुज़रते हुए बार-बार  उसी एक गड्ढे से चोट खाना एक दुर्गुण ही कहलाएगा। अगर मैंने अपने अज्ञान  में कोई गलत बात कही हो, तो कृपया मुझे क्षमा करें। धन्यवाद।

----------


## agyani

> हां, अंतर है, मित्र। एक ही गलती दोहराना यानी जान-बूझ कर वही कर्म पुनः  करना अथवा अज्ञान वश अपने दुष्कर्म से कोई सीख नहीं लेना और नई ग़लती मानवीय  भूल यानी राह से अपरिचय के कारण ठोकर लग जाना। कहा गया है - गिरते हैं  शहसवार ही मैदाने जंग में ...   लेकिन श्रेष्ठ मनुष्य वही है, जो उसी राह  के उसी गड्ढे पर दोबारा चोट नहीं खाए। उसी एक राह से गुज़रते हुए बार-बार  उसी एक गड्ढे से चोट खाना एक दुर्गुण ही कहलाएगा। धन्यवाद।


आदरणीय अलैक जी , जिज्ञाषा शान्त करने हेतु आपको शत शत नमन। मुझसे पुछने मे कोई गलती हो तो क्षमाप्रार्थी हूँ। आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद।

----------


## Alaick

> पहले की तरह शॉप ना रहने और प्राइवेट जॉब में रहने के कारण आप सभी मित्रों से दूर रहता हूँ, उसके लिए सभी से मांगता हूँ....
> 
> एक दिन आएगा, फिर हरयाणवी का नशा सबके सिर चढ कर बोलेगा ....:)
> 
> जय हिंद...जय हरियाणा


मित्र, मेरी परम पिता से प्रार्थना है कि वह आपको शॉप के बजाय यथा शीघ्र मॉल का मालिक बनाए। आमेन।

----------


## sangita_sharma

sorry ........................dd

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

मुझे  माफ़ी मांगनी है ममता जी से 
                                ममता जी जो भी मुझसे हुआ अज्ञानता वश हुआ 
                                                     नही तो कोई कभी अपना भला करने वाले का बुरा थोड़े ही करता है 
                                                                                                                मै आपसे हाथ जोड़कर माफ़ी मांगता हूँ  आशा है आप मुझ अज्ञानी को माफ कर देंगी.....

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हमे pathfinder जी से माफ़ी मांगनी है हमने हद से जादा ब्यर्थ  आरोप लगाये है और परेसान किया है


गोली मार दो, फिर कहो गलती हो गयी !

----------


## ingole

*मैं सम्पूर्ण फोरम परिवार से माफ़ी चाहता हूँ क्यूंकि मैं लगभग पिछले दो महीने से बिना किसी पूर्व सुचना के फोरम से अनुपस्थित हूँ.मैंने बिना किसी को बताये अचानक आना बंद कर दिया था  इसकी प्रमुख वजह मेरी व्यक्तिगत समस्या है लेकिन मैं आप सभी से वादा करता हूँ की जल्दी ही सारी समस्या ख़त्म होगी और मैं आप सभी के साथ अपना अधिकतम समय साझा कर सकूँगा.*

----------

